# Run on the gun store



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well this terrible incident has triggered mass hysteria for gun owners, call around and c if you can find a) black guns







high cap mags c) ammo .223 or 7.62. Bet you can't find em. There has been a run on the gun store that was prolly similar to what gdad used to say about the run on the banks! Crazy, crazy stuff! I jumped right in the middle with a new sig n 7.62. No ammo tho, I had about 20 rounds of huntin ammo.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

We have a little gun store in Whitesboro ... My wife went by there yesterday to check on renewing our CHL. She said there were 15 to 20 people in there.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Saw on the news where one one Indy store sold 51 AR 15 type rifles in 3 days . Of course the world is ending tomorrow ,so I don't know what the point is LOL


----------

